

The Handwritten Report of Mindmaps on how to Start a StartUp - mzangula
http://handwritten.posterous.com
Hello YC Crowd.Mindmaps are a note taking method that envisions information visually and attempts to instead "draw" a story instead of force feeding readers with a pre-set and rigid sequence that is a block of text . This design form is a great learning aid and is used in some medical schools by students to assimilate course material and make it reference-able. Each page is meant to describe an individual concept but all merge into an individual story, flow and narrative, which is in this case today, a perspective that every new startuper must take up inorder to "win" at this business of building and making of a new digital world.&#60;p&#62;While this book is targeted for everyone who comes to this parts (i would call them digital pyramid-makers), those who "get it" will have some artistic sensibilities to fully appreciate the marriage of message and design that is this report.&#60;p&#62;Imagine an exam-cheating app that is an improvement from the scraps of paper that people carry into exam rooms which are noisy and can be repossessed as evidence by the administrative bureaucracy.&#60;p&#62;The idea being to cheat exams digitally with scanned "cheatsheets" made in advance on A4 paper and then scanned them into .JPEG files. The app should also "pool" this cheatsheets globally, the course work across universities to be relatively standardized and so what one individual uploads for a certain course code/name is useful to any student, anywhere in the world to cheat with. The idea is to help students compress course material into smaller, digitized and zoom-able scraps accessible via a mobile app. Users should be encouraged to upload their own "work" on different course material. This is the true value of the idea, a database of cheat-sheets, while mobile phones are the hardware to run the Cheating-as-a-service app.&#60;p&#62;/end monologue/
======
mzangula
Hello YC Crowd.

Mindmaps are a note taking method that envisions information visually and
attempts to instead "draw" a story instead of force feeding readers with a
pre-set and rigid sequence that is a block of text . This design form is a
great learning aid and is used in some medical schools by students to
assimilate course material and make it reference-able.

Each page is meant to describe an individual concept but all merge into an
individual story, flow and narrative, which is in this case today, a
perspective that every new startuper must take up inorder to "win" at this
business of building and making of a new digital world.

While this book is targeted for everyone who comes to this parts (i would call
them digital pyramid-makers), those who "get it" will have some artistic
sensibilities to fully appreciate the marriage of message and design that is
this report.

/end monologue/

